# Slingshot Of The Month - Jun 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - JUN 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I nominate Setarip for his Titanium slingshot.

Posted HERE on the 17th of May


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, I'm gonna go ahead and do this and get it out of the way. I nominate Bob Fionda's Ent

http://slingshotforu...


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I nomintae Btoon84's Orangewood Hybrid! The original post can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15953-orangewood-hybrid/


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i nominate Chepo for his Zarrapastrosa








http://slingshotforu...-zarrapastrosa/


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like to nominate WTBJR and his Plum Purdy. Here is the link http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15868-plum-purdy/page__hl__plum


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

My nomination "Hype X Altiod"
Date: May 18
Link: http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/6625-hype-x-altiod-01/
Made by Rapier


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I nominate DaveSteve and his "Eagle"



http://slingshotforu...agle-slingshot/


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

ok, my vote for May goes to Flippinout's Antler Hybrid....

http://slingshotforu...kingwood-ebony/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nominating AKM's Lignum Vitae Saleos

http://slingshotforu...-finished-pics/


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My pick is AKMSlingshots' "Custom Saleos #1"

http://slingshotforu...-custom-saleos/


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

May I present, the best slingshot I have ever seen - The Eagle by Mckee

Thanks to Sean for supplying the raw fork

In the past 14 months our 15 year-old Mckee has made many slingshots by hand, and slowly he impressed us with his dedication for originality and to create something to be proud of

I believe he has done it here http://slingshotforu...e-natural-fork/


----------

